# Text Message Problems!



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys so I am running NuSense...although I believe it did this on SkyRaider too, so I don't think it is a ROM issue...

For some reason I have been having problems with receiving text messages, also calls will go straight to voice mail when people call me. Sometimes it will work fine, and then randomly I won't get any texts for 4 or 5 hours and then all of a sudden 10-20 text messages come in all at once. I am running the 605.9 radios (most stable for me), not sure if that is the cause of the problem. Thought about unrooting and see if Verizon would give me a Rezound or something else until my upgrade in February. Thunderbolt, has been a great phone, but I definitely have had my fair share of minor problems and would like to get something else. Any suggestions, opinions, etc on this issue?


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been seeing reports of these type issues since the Froyo days, to be honest.
The best solution I have seen for users that seem to be most effected by this, was to use Ghostly SMS from the Play Store.
That seems to resolve the issue for people effected by this.
Good luck and hopefully that resolves this annoyance for you.
Though it's usually to prevent missed messages altogether.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

santod said:


> I've been seeing reports of these type issues since the Froyo days, to be honest.
> The best solution I have seen for users that seem to be most effected by this, was to use Ghostly SMS from the Play Store.
> That seems to resolve the issue for people effected by this.
> Good luck and hopefully that resolves this annoyance for you.
> Though it's usually to prevent missed messages altogether.


Thanks!...hmm I wonder if I complained enough if Verizon would give me something else


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Did you have an issue with it before you rooted the phone? I take it as a no. I know skyraider had the issue of the no answer call bug but your issue could be more of tower issues and not the phone. I would first call verixon and see if they have any issues in their area but kinda hard to toubleshoot when your phone is rooted and they think its not. So how long has it done this? How many roms have you used that gave this issue and how many roms you use hasnt?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Did you have an issue with it before you rooted the phone? I take it as a no. I know skyraider had the issue of the no answer call bug but your issue could be more of tower issues and not the phone. I would first call verixon and see if they have any issues in their area but kinda hard to toubleshoot when your phone is rooted and they think its not. So how long has it done this? How many roms have you used that gave this issue and how many roms you use hasnt?


Well it did it on SkyRaider every once in a while (at least from what I can remember, although it may not have) and I was on SkyRaider for a couple months, I changed to NuSense about a month ago and it happens once in a while. It has been going on for a little while. It could definitely be a tower issue, but possibly a bug. Maybe I will change back to SkyRaider...but it is what it is, it isn't a big issue, but it can be annoying


----------

